# XBOX controller problem



## JulK279 (17. August 2012)

hi leute,

am pc nutze ich des öfteren einen originalen xbox 360 controller für games wie z.b. batman oder assassins creed. allerdings kommt es oft vor, das er "aus" geht, kurz danach wieder an aber dann auf spieler 2 gestellt ist und ich dann nichts mehr machen kann. dann muss ich den controller ausziehen, wieder einstecken damit er wieder auf spieler 1 ist. das kommt relativ odt vor das er einfach so aus und wieder an geht, und oft dann auf einen anderen spieler eingestellt ist (manchmal 1 und 4 gleichzeitig).

kennt jemand das problem? jemand ne idee worans liegen könnte und nen tipp dazu?

VG


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. August 2012)

Hab auch nen Xbox 360 ctrl für Windows. 

Kenn das Problem nicht aber möglicherweise kommst du beim rasanten zocken auf den "X" Button der meines Wissens nach den Spieler wechselt. Musst mal gucken ob der geviertelte grüne Ring um den X Button die Position wechselt. Sonnst weis ich auch nicht was woran es liegen könnte.

MfG.


----------



## JulK279 (18. August 2012)

Danke für deine anteilnahme shicehaufen, doch leider isses das nicht :/

Manchmal passierts wenn ich einfach den controller beweg.
Oder könnte auch ein wackelkontakt o.a. Im kabel vorliegen? Hab leider keinen anderen zum testen :/


----------



## Atomtoaster (18. August 2012)

Also ich benutze dieses absolut geile Stück Hardware auch, hab aber keine Probleme damit.

MMn das beste Pad das es gibt.

Treiber benutze ich die Win7 Standarttreiber.


----------



## JulK279 (18. August 2012)

Ich nutze den von meiner alten Xbox360. Die treiber hab ich durch google suche.

Wahrscheinlich hat das pad dann doch einen weg, wenn ich der einzige bin der das problem hat :/


----------



## moparcrazy (18. August 2012)

Dein Pad ist aber die Kabel Version?


----------



## JulK279 (18. August 2012)

Ja, ist per kabel. Hätte auch noch einen funkcontroler, aber hab keinen empfänger damit ich den am pc nutzen kann.


----------



## moparcrazy (18. August 2012)

Der läuft doch mit den Win7 Standardtreibern oder irre ich mich da? Ist der Extratreiber vielleicht das Problem?


----------



## JulK279 (19. August 2012)

Als ich noch vista hatte, hab ich due treiber von einer cd meines cousins installiert. Als ich dann W7 installiert hab, hab ich mir die treiber per google gesucht und installiert. Keine ahnung ob das extra treiber o.ä. Sind


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. August 2012)

JulK279 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich noch vista hatte, hab ich due treiber von einer cd meines cousins installiert. Als ich dann W7 installiert hab, hab ich mir die treiber per google gesucht und installiert. Keine ahnung ob das extra treiber o.ä. Sind



Könnte das Problem sein.

Einfach den Treiber deinstallieren, ctrler raus und wieder rein stecken und den Win standart Treiber selber installieren lassen. Mehr hatte ich auch nicht gemacht. 

Wäre auch seltsam wenn das nicht Supportet werden würde. Ms Xbox 360 ctrler + Ms Windows.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. August 2012)

Ja genau hab ich auch so gemacht, XBox Controller an den PC angeschlossen und per win7 Update einfach automatisch den neuesten MS Treiber automatisch installieren lasse, keine Probleme!


----------



## JulK279 (19. August 2012)

Alles klar, ich probiers mal danke


----------



## redlabour (17. Februar 2019)

JulK279 schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich probiers mal danke



Habe exakt das gleiche Problem. Mein grauer ist plötzlich 2 und mein schwarzer die 3.  Hat jemand eine echte Lösung? Muss doch irgendeinen Shortcut geben.


----------

